# Which resort on Kauai should I try for?



## akp (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm in the early stages of planning for a 2 week Hawaii trip.  The first week we'll stay on the Big Island at HGVC Kingsland.  

For our second week I plan to book something on Kauai.  I've been planning to book Shearwater based on the fabulous views, then I realized that there is no beach access at Shearwater.  

Other options through RCI Points would be Lawai Beach Resort (no way to specify which building in advance) and Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas.  I also have a request in with II for Point at Poipu and for LBR in the Alli building.

I think what it comes down to is ocean view from the unit (100% assured at Shearwater; much less likely at my other choices) versus beach access (Looks like LBR, KBV have easy beach access; Point has a short walk to beach; do I have that right?)

We have 3 kids who will be 12, 10 and 7 for this trip.  The kids will want to swim in the pool and play in the sand.  

Can I get pros and cons on these resorts?  Which would you pick and why?  

 Anita


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2010)

Hawaii is a tough trade - especially during school holidays.  All the resorts you have listed are good choices and I would request them all, and take whatever comes up first.  

Have you looked at the TUG reviews for these properties?  Kauai

Also, try using the search function and search for each resort by name here on the Hawaii forum for a wealth of info.

Be aware that as an exchanger, you probably won't get a great view.  You have the best chance of a view at Shearwater or Lawai Beach Resort.


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 30, 2010)

What time of year are you requesting? 

I wouldn't worry too much about beach access in Kauai. YOu'll want to rent a car and explore, and parking is pretty easy for most of the beaches. The bigger question is do you want to stay North, South or somewhere in the middle? and that can depend on time of year (and a few other factors)


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2010)

scrapngen has a great point - the north shore gets more rain, the south shore gets more sunshine.


----------



## akp (Jul 30, 2010)

*Sorry forgot some details!*

We are doing in June 2011.  We have Kingsland for June 11-18 so I'm looking for the 2nd week to be June 4-11 or June 18-25.

For June, what part of the island should I shoot for?  

Scrapngen, my friend who has been to Hawaii several times told me the same thing -- that I shouldn't worry about being right on the beach because we'll drive to different beaches.  I think I'm expecting it to be like Florida where you walk out of your resort, pass the pool and hit the beach.  Is that just not how it works in Hawaii?

FYI, I'm booking this using RCI Points which is an advantage because there are regular, predictable deposis for each of these resorts, so my odds are pretty good that I could get any of the three.  

Based on the reviews and reading threads here on TUG, I am somewhat concerned about noise at Lawai.  

Anita


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2010)

There are so many beautiful and unique beaches to see on Kauai, that you will want to check out different ones.  

The ground floor units at Lawai Beach resort can be noisy.  I love this resort, but would only stay in the Ali'i Bldg.  The views there are awesome, and the snorkeling is great, but it's not a great swimming beach.  It's a small pocket beach with rocky entry.  That's why the snorkeling is good - the coral and fish like the rocks in the bay.






Year-round North Kauai gets more rain than South Kauai, but June is not the rainy season.   However, even during June, you could have sprinkles every day and one or two hard showers during a week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 30, 2010)

There is no beach access at the Westin Princeville resort, either, you have to walk down to the beach.  I just thought I would mention that, right out of the blue, as though it really matters about the Westin, when you are using RCI.  

There is a path to a small, very private beach from Shearwater.  You walk through the condo complex next door and down a kinda sorta (great language skills there, huh!)  steep path.  Rick likes it down there, but I have such vivid memories of falling down a similar trail and spraining my ankle quite severely.  I basically banged it on a rock to stop myself from slipping, so I will not do any more hiking.  Rick tries every year to get me to go with him. I am fine with Queen's Bath, but it's not quite as steep.  

Being from a cooler climate, we really like the north shore, Princeville/ Hanalei areas.  You won't be sorry with Shearwater.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just missed your post about Point at Poipu.  Yeah, you would think it's a short walk, but even my energetic teens and early twenties travelers wanted to drive to the beach.  There are rocks on the shoreline at Point at Poipu, and I remember going out to the rocks to watch the water, even took my portable chair to sit for a while, but I don't think it's an easy walk.  There are neighborhoods right up to the resort, so I think the kids still thought it would be a not-so-fun walk while wet.


----------



## chellej (Jul 30, 2010)

There is a beach you can walk to from Westin Princeville.  It is also a somewhat steep and slippery bath and comes out at the end of Annini beach (clear at the end of Annini and across a small stream).

If you have access to Interval or possibly a direct exchange the Marriott Kauai beach is excellent.  Great pool and the beach is great for younger kids.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2010)

I doubt if she can get a summer week at the Marriott or Westin, without a Marriott or Westin exchanger.  Although it certainly doesn't hurt to add it to the request!


----------



## akp (Jul 30, 2010)

*Marriott and Westin*

I don't own a Marriott or Westin, so even though I have a pretty strong deposit I doubt I have much chance for those resorts.  I did put them in my request with II along with Point at Poipu and the Lawai (Alli Building).  

Good to know about the walk to the beach.  I think I'll stick with Shearwater and the view

Anita


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 30, 2010)

akp said:


> ... options through RCI Points ... pros and cons on these resorts?  Which would you pick and why?
> Anita


Aloha Anita,
I have met people who got ocean front exchanges in KBV via RCI points.  I did not specifically ask, but presume they were able to get that by paying for it in points.
Which resort in summer?  
The north shore is calmer in the summer than winter. There are spectacular beaches on the north shore such as Hanalei.  Anini has strong advantages for your younger children.
One day I will get around to posting a review on the details of the various swimming access points at the beach north of KBV, but in general its only advantage is its in walking distance of KBV. But KBV's location is excellent for car based day trips.
LBR's noise is bothersome to many adults, including us.  Your kids may love it there.
Any choice you make will be good.
Jack


----------



## toby9116 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Beach front resort*

You will want to explore some of the many beaches while on Kauai. But being at a beach front resort will be a big plus with children. The ability to sit/walk on the beach for a few minutes between sight seeing trips, spending time on the beach without loading everyone and every thing in the car, having access to everything in unit for a break from or on the beach, can make beach front resorts much more convenient than off beach resorts.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 30, 2010)

The resorts I like to stay at are:

1) Marriott Waiohai in Poipu.  But, you need to be a Marriott owner to get it.  With their new point system, not sure about how availability will pan out.

2) Hanalei Bay Resort.  Great location at the far end of Princeville.  You can get this through Trading Places.

3) Pono Kai.  Not a great resort, but certainly great views since you can get an oceanfront unit as a Bluegreen owner.

4) Kauai Coast Resort - Beach Boy.  I haven't stayed their yet.  But, lots of people seem to like that resort.  It's right near Pono Kai.  And, it's hard, but possible to get via Select Connections.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 30, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There is a path to a small, very private beach from Shearwater.  You walk through the condo complex next door and down a kinda sorta (great language skills there, huh!)  steep path.



Cindy,
I think we may have been down that steep path to the small beach area when we were staying at Ka' Eo Kai next door.  It was kind of a neat little hike, and at the time (Spring), we followed a small stream down.  So, it's an idea to get to sand, but I can't vouch for the water as we didn't go in. 

To the OP:  We have the same plans as you!  Only we're there in September.  We have Kingsland and were thinking of Kauai as the 2nd week.
BTW, I understand Kingsland is not really on the beach either--you have to take a cart or walk to it for a ways (so I believe I read).  But there really are some wonderful beaches on Kauai, so you will definitely want to drive & explore.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 30, 2010)

There is a small beach (Sea Lodge Beach) close to Shearwater but you need to walk down a path that is quite steep at times and you need to cross a stream once or twice. I love that beach as it's very private and the snorkeling is very good (if water is not too shallow). The entrance to the path is at building 1 of Sealodge. There is a sign with all the disclaimers so you should not miss it  

Near Westin, like the others have said, there is also a path that leads down to a quiet beach. I believe that's called Wylie Beach, across the stream from Anini Beach. It's pretty calm but a little pebbly. Snorkeling is poor but I see people swimming or just playing there.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 30, 2010)

LisaH said:


> There is a small beach (Sea Lodge Beach) close to Shearwater but you need to walk down a path that is quite steep at times and you need to cross a stream once or twice. I love that beach as it's very private and the snorkeling is very good (if water is not too shallow). The entrance to the path is at building 1 of Sealodge. There is a sign with all the disclaimers so you should not miss it



Lisa, Is Sealodge a resort--I don't recall that?  What you and Cindy have described is very similar to the location next to the Ka' Eo Kai, and I thought the KEK was next to Shearwater.


----------



## sdbrier (Jul 31, 2010)

*Kauai*

We went last July for 10 days and stayed in Princeville. The lack of beach access was not problem for us. We enjoyed a nice drive down to Hanalei Beach with the top down. It was never crowded and it is a beautiful little community and beach. Stop on the way back for fresh fish to cook for supper. It is a nice area in the summer. Na Pali coast tours leaving from the north shore are very nice also.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 31, 2010)

sdbrier said:


> Stop on the way back for fresh fish to cook for supper.


Where do you stop for fresh fish?  Are there stands along the road?  A market?  Since we stayed in hotels before, I never looked for anything like this.  Next month on Kauai will be our first timeshare stay.


----------



## sdbrier (Jul 31, 2010)

*Fish*

Right at the edge of Hanalei on the way out of town there is a nice fresh fish market in back of a restaurant, don't remeber the name but it would be hard to miss.


----------



## sdbrier (Jul 31, 2010)

*Fish*

There is a nice little store just outside the entrance to Princeville also.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 31, 2010)

sdbrier said:


> Right at the edge of Hanalei on the way out of town there is a nice fresh fish market in back of a restaurant, don't remeber the name but it would be hard to miss.



Hanalei Dolphin.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 31, 2010)

rifleman69 said:


> Hanalei Dolphin.



Ate there last night. Good choice if you don't want to cook your own fish from their market.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 31, 2010)

muranojo said:


> Lisa, Is Sealodge a resort--I don't recall that?  What you and Cindy have described is very similar to the location next to the Ka' Eo Kai, and I thought the KEK was next to Shearwater.



Yes SeaLodge is a condo next to Shearwater. The beach can be accessed from either SeaLodge building A or another road call Keoniana:

*Getting to SeaLodge Beach involved a 10 to 15 minute mile walks, but it is beautiful and certainly worthwhile. On the right past the chain at the end of Keoniana Road is a trail. This trail begins at the end of a long paved driveway. You will follow the trail for a ways as it meanders beside a stream, then a left turn will keep you walking in the direction of the ocean. There is another trail that intersects here as well that comes from the SeaLodge Resort, Building A. Once you approach the ocean you will veer to the left. At this point you have reached SeaLodge Beach! It sounds complicated to arrive, but if you follow the trail it really is easier than it reads!*

To go from Ka' Eo Kai, you need to cross the golf course then walk down the trail. Maybe you are thinking about a different beach, or maybe there is another path that goes down to the same place?


----------



## akp (Jul 31, 2010)

*LisaH*

Thanks for posting those pics.  That beach looks darling, and the hike would be fun for us I think.  I just need to shift my mindset away from the Florida walk-right-out-to-the-sandy-beach expectation.

Is Shearwater shown in the pic that shows the beach and then the condos above/behind?

Thanks for all input

Anita

PS - Boca, Pono Kai isn't available for either of the weeks I want.  Plus I don't have any BG points left.  Even with 82,000 I have no trouble using them all


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 1, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Yes SeaLodge is a condo next to Shearwater. The beach can be accessed from either SeaLodge building A or another road call Keoniana:
> 
> *Getting to SeaLodge Beach involved a 10 to 15 minute mile walks, but it is beautiful and certainly worthwhile. On the right past the chain at the end of Keoniana Road is a trail. This trail begins at the end of a long paved driveway. You will follow the trail for a ways as it meanders beside a stream, then a left turn will keep you walking in the direction of the ocean. There is another trail that intersects here as well that comes from the SeaLodge Resort, Building A. Once you approach the ocean you will veer to the left. At this point you have reached SeaLodge Beach! It sounds complicated to arrive, but if you follow the trail it really is easier than it reads!*
> 
> To go from Ka' Eo Kai, you need to cross the golf course then walk down the trail. Maybe you are thinking about a different beach, or maybe there is another path that goes down to the same place?



It's probably the same place.  We did cross the golf course and started down a trail which began at the end of a paved driveway.  Although I don't remember the beach area being as large as the photo.  Anyway, it was a fun hike and nice to know you can get down to the beach in a short walk from that area.  Thanks for sending the photos!


----------



## LisaH (Aug 1, 2010)

akp said:


> Is Shearwater shown in the pic that shows the beach and then the condos above/behind?



Shearwater and Sealodge are outside the picture to the left of the beach.




muranojo said:


> It's probably the same place.  We did cross the golf course and started down a trail which began at the end of a paved driveway.  Although I don't remember the beach area being as large as the photo.  Anyway, it was a fun hike and nice to know you can get down to the beach in a short walk from that area.  Thanks for sending the photos!



It does look larger than I remembered...maybe these pictures were taken when it was low tide.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would also consider The Cliffs Club in Princeville.  The units have been renovated and they built a new pool complex.  It has wonderful views of the ocean and sunset, and is very close to the golf courses in Princeville.  One down side is that it does not have direct access to a beach.


----------



## mwitty1 (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Point*

The Point in Poipu is my favorite resort!  you just walk a little on the walking trail and you are on the beach in front of the Hyatt and it is so peaceful, never busy anytime I have been there.  The Point has 90% 2 bedrooms and there are openings in the summer all the time.  Great Pool, always clean and the view is spectacular!  Have Fun!


----------

